# faire UN jogging - traduction



## franglaiise

Bonjour,

Je connais l'expression _faire DU jogging_ qui signifie _běhat_ en tchèque. Mais l'autre jour j'ai croisé l'expression _faire UN jogging._ Comment la traduiriez-vous ? _Zaběhat si _?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Janulka

Salut,
je le traduirais plutôt Jít si zaběhat.

Je fais du jogging chaque jour. x Ce soir j'ai envie de faire un jogging.
Běhám každý den (chodím běhat každý den). x Dnes večer mám chuť jít si zaběhat.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Oui, je suis d'accord avec Janulka, qui a bien expliqué la différence.

Je fais du jogging chaque jour. x Ce soir j'ai envie de faire un jogging.
Běhám každý den (chodím běhat každý den). x Dnes večer mám chuť jít si zaběhat.
...............I run/jog every day.
I go running/jogging every day.   This evening I feel like/fancy (going for*) a run/jog.  
....I go for a run/jog every day.

*("Going for" est facultatif [Eng: optional])


----------



## franglaiise

Merci à tous les deux  And thanks for the English version as well.


----------

